# Nouveau PowerBook



## vm (8 Janvier 2003)

vous avez vu les nouveau PowerBook






*12,1" Combo
2.271,20* 
Ecran TFT XGA 12,1"
Résolution de 1024 x 768
PowerPC G4 à 867 MHz

256 Mo de mémoire DDR266
Disque Ultra ATA/100 de 40 Go
Lecteur DVD/Graveur CD-RW
NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go
32 Mo de mémoire vidéo DDR
Ethernet 10/100BASE-T
FireWire 400
Prêt pour AirPort Extreme
Bluetooth intégré
Sortie S-vidéo/vidéo composite


*12,1" SuperDrive
2.524,70* 
Ecran TFT XGA 12,1"
Résolution de 1024 x 768
PowerPC G4 à 867 MHz

256 Mo de mémoire DDR266
Disque Ultra ATA/100 de 40 Go
Graveur DVD-R/Graveur CD-RW
NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go
32 Mo de mémoire vidéo DDR
Ethernet 10/100BASE-T
FireWire 400
Prêt pour AirPort Extreme
Bluetooth intégré
Sortie S-vidéo/vidéo composite






*15.2" Combo
2.988,80* 
Ecran TFT XGA 15,2"
Résolution de 1280 x 854
PowerPC G4 à 867 MHz
1 Mo de cache N3
256 Mo de mémoire SDRAM
Disque Ultra ATA/66 de 40 Go
Lecteur DVD/Graveur CD-RW
ATI Mobility RADEON 9000
32 Mo de mémoire vidéo DDR
Ethernet Gigabit
FireWire 400
Prêt pour AirPort
Bluetooth en option
Sorties S-vidéo &amp; DVI 


*15.2" SuperDrive
3.586,80* 
Ecran TFT XGA 15,2"
Résolution de 1280 x 854
PowerPC G4 à 1 GHz
1 Mo de cache N3
512 Mo de mémoire SDRAM
Disque Ultra ATA/66 de 60 Go
Graveur DVD-R/Graveur CD-RW
ATI Mobility RADEON 9000
64 Mo de mémoire vidéo DDR
Ethernet Gigabit
FireWire 400
Carte AirPort incluse
Bluetooth en option
Sorties S-vidéo &amp; DVI 







*17" SuperDrive
3.586,80* 
Ecran TFT XGA 17"
Résolution de 1440 x 900
PowerPC G4 à 1 GHz
1 Mo de cache N3
512 Mo de mémoire DDR333
Disque Ultra ATA/100 de 60 Go
Graveur DVD-R/Graveur CD-RW
NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go
64 Mo de mémoire vidéo DDR
Ethernet Gigabit
FireWire 400
FireWire 800
Carte AirPort Extreme incluse 
Bluetooth intégré
Sorties S-vidéo &amp; DVI 

qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## vm (8 Janvier 2003)

par de reaction

je trouve le prix interesant

apropos l'iBook a diminuer


----------



## ederntal (8 Janvier 2003)

on en parle dans "réagisser"

ils sont geniaux

je veut le 12" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



enfin le 17" je dirait pas non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TROOOOP BIEN


----------



## ficelle (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vm:</font><hr /> *apropos l'iBook a baiser   * 

[/QUOTE]

garde tes cochoneries pour smg


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2003)

vu le prix d'un écran cassé sur un Ti 15" , j'ose a peine pensé le coup d'un écran cassé sur le Ti 17" !!!!!


----------



## vm (8 Janvier 2003)

il sont ou les haut-parleur
du Ti 12"

il sont toujours en Ti les powerbook ?

il on touts un clavier lumineux ?


----------



## Rogntudju (8 Janvier 2003)

Clairement, ils sont superbes.

Gros saut technique.

Mais leur sortie pose clairement la question de la cohérence des sorties matérielles Apple:

Il y a à peine deux mois, Maj Ti: Superdrive, 1ghz pour l'essentiel

Aujourd'hui, Maj PowerBook: 17 Pouces, DDR, Bluetooth, ATA 100, FW 2...

Aujourd'hui donc, on attent qu'une chose: la mise à jour de l'actuel 15 pouces (ancien de 2 mois donc) avec le nouveau design, et les nouvelles specs.

Apple aurait pas pu attendre deux mois de plus pour la Maj du 15 pouces et nous pondre une nouvelle gamme intégrale de PWB?

Là l'effet de bombe aurait été immense... N'oublions pas qu'Apple mise à fond sur les portables (hautement rentables), Steve l'a bien rappelé aujourd'hui. Mais ont ils le choix, quand on voit la gamme Pro?

A mon avis la maladresse est flagrante, mais hélas on a l'habitude...

Sans compter les gars qui ont déjà acheté les derniers 15 pouces, là ya de quoi être vert...

Dernier coup de gueule: les délais de disponibilité.

Apple se moque vraiment du monde dans ce domaine.
2 à 4 semaines pour le 12 pouces
8 à 10 semaines pour le 17 pouces.

Deux mois et demi.

??????????????????

Il y a VRAIMENT de mauvaises habitudes à perdre.

Ceci dit, moi qui attendait la DDR, Bluetooth intégré et FW 2 pour commencer à penser à renouveler le mien, ça commence à me chatouiller. Reste encore l'USB 2 et on sera tranquille pour un bout de temps

A quand le new 15 pouces donc???


----------



## olof (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vm:</font><hr /> *apropos l'iBook a diminuer * 

[/QUOTE]

Le Ti 15" aussi !


----------



## Rogntudju (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vm:</font><hr />
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*17" SuperDrive
3.586,80?* 
Ecran TFT XGA 17"
Résolution de 1440 x 900
PowerPC G4 à 1 GHz
1 Mo de cache N3
512 Mo de mémoire DDR333
Disque Ultra ATA/100 de 60 Go
Graveur DVD-R/Graveur CD-RW
NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go
64 Mo de mémoire vidéo DDR
Ethernet Gigabit
FireWire 400
FireWire 800
Carte AirPort Extreme incluse 
Bluetooth intégré
Sorties S-vidéo &amp; DVI 

qu'en pensez vous ?
 [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

Le 17 pouces est à 4184, 80 Euros sur AppleStore.

Là encore, sur la différence de prix entre US (dans les 3300 Dollars) et Europe il y aurait beaucoup à dire... Mais bon on va commencer à penser que je suis un rabat joie...

*Les nouveaux PowerBooks sont superbes*


----------



## olof (8 Janvier 2003)

Et au fait, les connaisseurs en carte graphique, y'a une grande différence entre la Radeon 9000 des 15" et la NVidia GeForce 4 440 ?!?!?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2003)

c'est vrai ça... ils sont ou les hauts-parleurs du 12" ????

pour ce qui est du retro eclairage.... ca ne concerne pas le 12".


----------



## vm (8 Janvier 2003)

maintenant les 12" et 17"  ont une charniere central plus resistante
mais aparamant les 15" on le meme boitier que ceux d'avant
avec 2 charniere


----------



## vm (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kasparov:</font><hr /> * c'est vrai ça... ils sont ou les hauts-parleurs du 12" ????

pour ce qui est du retro eclairage.... ca ne concerne pas le 12".







* 

[/QUOTE]
et biensur le 15" na pas le retro eclairage
la seul tache aujourd'hui c'est le Ti 15" qui est l'anciene version


----------



## vm (8 Janvier 2003)

il sont ou les pub du Ti


----------



## ToMacLaumax (8 Janvier 2003)

)<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vm:</font><hr /> * 
et biensur le 15" na pas le retro eclairage
la seul tache aujourd'hui c'est le Ti 15" qui est l'anciene version  * 

[/QUOTE]

ouais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais le 12" est mignon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(dommage que ce ne soit pas un GhZ


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (8 Janvier 2003)

La nvidia niveau jeu est plus performante mais par contre, en 2d l'ati est plus performante en qualité d'affichage...


----------



## ederntal (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vm:</font><hr /> * il sont ou les pub du Ti  * 

[/QUOTE]

http://www.apple.com/hardware/video/


----------



## Jacen (8 Janvier 2003)

Moi je viens d'acheter un 15" et je dois avouer que ma réaction est un peu mitigé, j'aurai pris le 15" d'une manière ou d'une autre, mais c'est vrai que j'aurai pas dit non à a DDR, à l'ata 100, au superdrive (quoi que, il est plus lent que le combo) au clavier rétroéclairé et surtout à un prix plus bas. 

Donc voilà, en plus c'est mon premier achat chez Apple et ils me donnent vraiment pas une bonne image d'eux là, c'est pas comme ça que j'essaierai de faire swticher les gens, moi


----------



## olivier.audy (8 Janvier 2003)

Eh eh

je comprends pas pourquoi ils n'ont pas gonflé un peu les processeurs surtout celui du 17', vu que c'est un mono

Pour le proc, un 1,25 GH min aurait vraiment été le bienvenu

Personnellement c'est ce qui me frustre un peu chez eux la vitesse CPu fait tres pale figure par rapport a en face (pour le prix).

250 MHZ c'est pas la mere a boire et ca fait plaisir a tout le mondeet c un petit gain pas negligeable, surtout vu ou ils en sont.

J'espere que cet été on verra arriver les G5 parcequ'a chaque fois Steve nous la joue applis pour pere de famille friquéce qui represente un infime pourcentage des utilisateurs.

D'ici cet été il est fort probabe que Intel arrive aux 4 GH


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (8 Janvier 2003)

je t'avais dis de prende lé 867 ca t'urait fait moins mal lol
Mais c vrai qu'apple déc** là mais bon il faut que le matos évolue...
Moi ce que je trouve sympa mis à part les évo techniques c'est q'il est en alu anodisé donc adieu la peinture qui s'écaille et les rayures moches


----------



## ederntal (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * Moi je viens d'acheter un 15" et je dois avouer que ma réaction est un peu mitigé, j'aurai pris le 15" d'une manière ou d'une autre, mais c'est vrai que j'aurai pas dit non à a DDR, à l'ata 100, au superdrive (quoi que, il est plus lent que le combo) au clavier rétroéclairé et surtout à un prix plus bas. 

Donc voilà, en plus c'est mon premier achat chez Apple et ils me donnent vraiment pas une bonne image d'eux là, c'est pas comme ça que j'essaierai de faire swticher les gens, moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est partout pareil en informatique... quand on achete on prend le risque d'une mise a jour imminante!

de toute facon faut jamais acheter juste avant un macworld 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon pour olivier : on va pas commencer a raler quand même (tu croit pas que sur ces machines os X n'est pas productif ? ;-)

je deconne
moi je suis super content! ++


----------



## ederntal (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zzz steeve zzZ:</font><hr /> * je t'avais dis de prende lé 867 ca t'urait fait moins mal lol
Mais c vrai qu'apple déc** là mais bon il faut que le matos évolue...
Moi ce que je trouve sympa mis à part les évo techniques c'est q'il est en alu anodisé donc adieu la peinture qui s'écaille et les rayures moches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Zzz steve zzZ jai vu sur ces foums que tu vendait ton ibook pour un Ti ya de sa un mois je croit grace a un revenu inopiné alors que tu lavait depuis quelques jours

tu te commande un Ti et la je voit dans les annonces que tu le vends... !!!

comment ce pourquoi cette chose ? (pardon mdame ma prof de francais ;-)
++


----------



## Jacen (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ederntal:</font><hr /> * 
de toute facon faut jamais acheter juste avant un macworld 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]Ba moi j'avais besoin d'un nouveau portable et vite, en tant que pciste j'étais tombé sur le ti 15" qui m'a bcp plus, et étant donné qu'il avait l'air d'être tout récent je me suis dit que y'aurait pas mieux avant lgtps. 
M'enfin je ne regrette pas mon choix, je râle juste pour le principe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je pourrai faire la même chose que Steevy, mais le fait est que je toruve le 12" trop petit et le 17 trop grand... ILS POUVAIENT PAS FOUTRE LE NOUVO CLAVIER ET LA NOUVELLE COQUE EN 15"2????!!!!


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (8 Janvier 2003)

J'ai besoin suite à une activité rémunéré en plus d'être étudiant, d'un machine de bureau avec un écran plus grand. Comme je vais avoir une aide financière de l'entreprise, j'aimerais soit un powermac avec un grand écran, soit pourquoi pas un ti 17... mais j'ai plus trop besoin d'un portable alors je c pas encore mais quoi qu'il arrive, le 15 est trop petit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et vu que je vais avoir une aide fi. par l'entreprise j'en profite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca te va tu c tout? lol`


----------



## peyret (8 Janvier 2003)

Steve a oublié de mettre le pavé numérique sur le pbook 17"et pourtant il y a la place.... QUEL CON !
çà fait 10 ans qu'on se fait chier à taper des chiffres !

JE VEUUUUX UN CLAAAVIER NUMERIQUEEEE, sans rajout !

lp


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (8 Janvier 2003)

jacen vient sur ichat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




message perso off


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (8 Janvier 2003)

pour le clavier c vrai c chiant et vu la place qu'il y a...
C'est encore une histoire d'argent pour que l'on achète un clavier apple pro...


----------



## Jacen (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zzz steeve zzZ:</font><hr /> * pour le clavier c vrai c chiant et vu la place qu'il y a...
C'est encore une histoire d'argent pour que l'on achète un clavier apple pro... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]tu l'as déjà acheté bouffon!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et moi ce que je repproche à apple c'est de pas aovir sorti de nouveau 15"... le 17 il est trop gros et le 12" est trop petit, je vais pas changer maintenant!


----------



## Cricri (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vm:</font><hr /> *




il sont ou les haut-parleur
du Ti 12"

il sont toujours en Ti les powerbook ?

il on touts un clavier lumineux ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
les deux petits trous à chaque extrémités en haut du clavier.


----------



## donatello (8 Janvier 2003)

cela dit, je vais vous paraitre couillon mais je vois toujours pas où sont les enceintes sur le 12''


----------



## ToMacLaumax (8 Janvier 2003)

steve devrait actualiser les 15"


----------



## Jacen (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ToMacLaumax:</font><hr /> * steve devrait actualiser les 15"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]
En effet, pour que je revende le mien


----------



## ToMacLaumax (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * 
En effet, pour que je revende le mien   * 

[/QUOTE]

ouais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et le miens aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un ans déjà un petit peu plus


----------



## kruty (8 Janvier 2003)

halalalalalalaaaaaa... y'en a qui sont jamais content! vous vous  rendez pas compte des machines que c'est ou quoi????...

vos reactions me font haluciner!
j'etait comme un fou qd j'ai vu les nouveau portable en streaming, je sautais sur mon siege! franchement!

allez vous achetez un sony 16" tous ceux qui ralent! franchement! y'a trop le choix dans les configs, la fourchette de prix est grande...
quand j'ai vu le Ti 17" et tout ce qu'il embarque par defaut j'osait meme pas imaginer un prix inferiru à 30.000 balles.... et pourtant... Apple l'a fait!
serieux c le meilleur keynote que j'ai jamais vu!

pour etre objectif, le seul truc qu ime traquasse c'est la memoire video du combo 15" qui  passe de 64 à.... tiens 32.. on redescent? (bon ca doit etre une startegie commerciale)... sinon tout tout tou est parfait (a mon gout)...

et puis les delais ca va ho! c bon... 7 à 10 semaines (max? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) c pas trop! on peut bien attendre... moi je suis pret à attendre...

toutes les rumeurs vous montent à la tete je pense! vous voulez quoi comme machine? des Ti 1,25 Ghz, 1Go RAM 100 Go DD, firewire3?, isub intégré, ecran 24", ....ho ho  ho c bon quoi...

tout ce que je constate c qu'apple fait du mieux qu'il peut, la peinture s'ecaillle plus, superdrive en slot, 17" bluetooth, FW2, retro eclairage en fonction de la luminosite de la piece (ca c'est trop fou d'ailleur je crois que je vais pas en dormir! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... faut arreter de se la raconter...

c sont des portables de tres bonne qualite... on trouve pas plus puissant, plus grand, plus beau, mieux pensé...

RE LA TI VI SEZ !!!

ou bien achetez des stations graphiques quoi je sais pas!
pour ceux qui trouvent que y'a pas assez de RAM... ben ils completent et c tout.... nan?...

je suis le seul à penser ca ici ou quoi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nan vous reussirez pas à me mettre de mauvaise humeur avec votre "mauvaise fois"... nan mais des fois...

vous avez vu les prix? c pas cher pour ce que c'est! (et pour Apple surtout!)

pour conclure mon post je dis BRAVO ET ENCORE BRAVO aux devellopeur d'apple, designeur, ingénieurs,... je vais faire des petites affichetes pour vendre mon iMac G3 500 dès demain... la nuit porte conseil je vais reflechir sur quel Ti je VAIS acheter....

(au niveau du prix pour vendre mon imac G3 500 graphite, clavier etendu, souri optik, 30Go, 640 RAM, DVD, FW, USB, ... ca vaut combien.. je le vendrais bien 4000 francs.... c'est du vol ou pas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

bonne nuit... et faites de beaux reves...


----------



## vm (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kruty:</font><hr /> * halalalalalalaaaaaa... y'en a qui sont jamais content! vous vous  rendez pas compte des machines que c'est ou quoi????...

vos reactions me font haluciner!
j'etait comme un fou qd j'ai vu les nouveau portable en streaming, je sautais sur mon siege! franchement!

allez vous achetez un sony 16" tous ceux qui ralent! franchement! y'a trop le choix dans les configs, la fourchette de prix est grande...
quand j'ai vu le Ti 17" et tout ce qu'il embarque par defaut j'osait meme pas imaginer un prix inferiru à 30.000 balles.... et pourtant... Apple l'a fait!
serieux c le meilleur keynote que j'ai jamais vu!

pour etre objectif, le seul truc qu ime traquasse c'est la memoire video du combo 15" qui  passe de 64 à.... tiens 32.. on redescent? (bon ca doit etre une startegie commerciale)... sinon tout tout tou est parfait (a mon gout)...

et puis les delais ca va ho! c bon... 7 à 10 semaines (max? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) c pas trop! on peut bien attendre... moi je suis pret à attendre...

toutes les rumeurs vous montent à la tete je pense! vous voulez quoi comme machine? des Ti 1,25 Ghz, 1Go RAM 100 Go DD, firewire3?, isub intégré, ecran 24", ....ho ho  ho c bon quoi...

tout ce que je constate c qu'apple fait du mieux qu'il peut, la peinture s'ecaillle plus, superdrive en slot, 17" bluetooth, FW2, retro eclairage en fonction de la luminosite de la piece (ca c'est trop fou d'ailleur je crois que je vais pas en dormir! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... faut arreter de se la raconter...

c sont des portables de tres bonne qualite... on trouve pas plus puissant, plus grand, plus beau, mieux pensé...

RE LA TI VI SEZ !!!

ou bien achetez des stations graphiques quoi je sais pas!
pour ceux qui trouvent que y'a pas assez de RAM... ben ils completent et c tout.... nan?...

je suis le seul à penser ca ici ou quoi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nan vous reussirez pas à me mettre de mauvaise humeur avec votre "mauvaise fois"... nan mais des fois...

vous avez vu les prix? c pas cher pour ce que c'est! (et pour Apple surtout!)

pour conclure mon post je dis BRAVO ET ENCORE BRAVO aux devellopeur d'apple, designeur, ingénieurs,... je vais faire des petites affichetes pour vendre mon iMac G3 500 dès demain... la nuit porte conseil je vais reflechir sur quel Ti je VAIS acheter....

(au niveau du prix pour vendre mon imac G3 500 graphite, clavier etendu, souri optik, 30Go, 640 RAM, DVD, FW, USB, ... ca vaut combien.. je le vendrais bien 4000 francs.... c'est du vol ou pas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

bonne nuit... et faites de beaux reves...  * 

[/QUOTE]

je suis entierement dacord avec toi
ce sont des machine de reve
ca me semble meme ireile
et je suis persuader que j'en reverait cette nuit
mais jamais je ne pourait m'en acheter
et c'est cela qui me fait le plus mal au coeur


----------



## ficelle (8 Janvier 2003)

si à la prochaine macworld, ils nous appliquent le meme regime à l'ibook, on aura enfin l'iwalk !
un ti plus petit qu'un ibook, ça craint... faut faire quelque chose d'urgence !


----------



## bobo (8 Janvier 2003)

GRRR, je suis super énervé j'ai commandé et payé un Ti 1 Go il y a UN MOIS et maintenant il coute 500.- CHF de moins et je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu, demain ça va chier...
J'èspere pouvoir beneficier de la baisse de prix ou annuler cet achat.

Boris.


----------



## Olivier.w (8 Janvier 2003)

Ils sont trop trop trop beau et top ces Nouveaux PowerBook.

Je uis vénére, j'ai le PowerBook 867 depuis moins de 2 mois.

Par hasard si ca intèresse quelqu'un je vend mon PowerBook G4 867 à un prix CANON, nikel en super état, il a moins de 2 mois. Voici mon maiL au cas ou ca intèresse quelqu'un : olimac@mac.com


----------



## nantucket (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bobo:</font><hr /> * GRRR, je suis super énervé j'ai commandé et payé un Ti 1 Go il y a UN MOIS et maintenant il coute 500.- CHF de moins et je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu, demain ça va chier...
J'èspere pouvoir beneficier de la baisse de prix ou annuler cet achat.

Boris.   * 

[/QUOTE]

ANNULE TA COMMANDE !!! TU AS LE DROIT DE RETOURNER TA MACHINE DANS LE 10 JOURS SUIVANTS LA RECEPTION.

MAIS JE PENSE QUE TU RECEVRAS UNE VERSION MISE A JOUR AVEC UN PEU DE CHANCE !!! NE TE LAISSE PAS FAIRE !!!


----------



## Antiphon (8 Janvier 2003)

Hier, sous le coup de l'émotion, je me posais la question de savoir si j'aurais intérêt à revendre mon PowerBook 667 Mhz, avec DVD/CDRW et 256 Mo de mémoire, qui a six mois? À l'époque, s'ils avaient sorti le nouveau 12", c'est cela que j'aurais acheté et j'aurais fait une économie? Mais maintenant? Même si la fragilité et l'encombrement du Titanium m'agacent, je crains de m'être habitué à ce grand écran et avoir besoin de la mémoire cache N3? En un mot, je devrais pouvoir revendre mon TiBook et acheter avec son prix le nouveau 12", mais est-ce que ça a un intérêt ?? À part ceux qui voudraient profiter de l'aubaine pour me racheter mon Ti, qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ? Il faudra bien que je le revende à un moment ou un autre ? Peut-être dans six mois ? J'aimerais bien m'en débarrasser avant qu'il coûte 500 balles? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est fou, avec ces nouvelles sorties, on a toujours l'impression de se faire avoir et de posséder du matos de merde du jour au lendemain (jugement très excessif, je sais?) D'où l'équation? Passion Apple + Marketing Apple = Colère de votre banquier? C'est ça, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Antiphon

PS : Désolé pour tous ces points d'interrogation, Safari (très bien) a l'air de les confondre avec mes points de suspension?


----------



## olivier.audy (8 Janvier 2003)

Antiphon -&gt; je pense que si tu en as le courage, vend le.
Tu gagneras en puissance et ce n'est pas négligeable.

Ederntal -&gt; je me dis que Steve ne lancera pas les nouveaus PMacs en dehors d'une keynote (surtout si l'architectures évolue).
Donc, pas de nouveau powermacs avant la prochaine Keynote (cet été ?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ne doit il pas y avoir en février une autre apple expo quelquepart dans le monde ?


----------



## kruty (8 Janvier 2003)

je pense aussi que le Ti 17 est un investissement consequennt... mais apres on est parti pour des annees avec. y'a une telle avance technologique pour un portable: FW2, bluetooth, airport Xtrem,... alors que les autres ont que FW1, pas airport... ca ve dire que dans 6 mois tous les new perif en FW2 marcheront pas dessus...
alors qu'avec le 17 on est parti pour un bout de temps avec...


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Antiphon:</font><hr /> * Hier, sous le coup de l'émotion, je me posais la question de savoir si j'aurais intérêt à revendre mon PowerBook 667 Mhz, avec DVD/CDRW et 256 Mo de mémoire, qui a six mois?    * 

[/QUOTE]

Est-ce qu'il y a quelque chose qu'à le Ai12" que n'a pas ton TI et qui te manque ?
Si c'est oui, ça vaut peut-être le coup.
Si c'est non, je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt.

Or, à part l'airport 54 Mbps, la taille et la taille du DD, je ne vois pas bien ce qu'il aura en plus (et je vois mieux ce qu'il a en moins : l'écran). Donc, à toi de voir si ces trois points sont pertinents pour toi.

Je trouve les nouvelles bécanes superbes mais de là à acheter tout ce qui sort quand on a une bécane nickel ? Pour les perfs, mieux vaut attendre les benches.

PS J'ai un ibook 466 SE et il me convient encore : les limites les plus gênantes étant l'écran 800x600 et la taille du disque dur (10 Go). Je changerai dans 2 ans sans doute (et je garderi l'ibook  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). D'ici là, je vais changer mon 7600 (le pépé, un peu dépassé lui : pas de OSX mais un G3 l'a rajeuni) au printemps, à l'été ou en automne suivant ce que Steve sort de son chapeau


----------



## Antiphon (8 Janvier 2003)

Oui, vous avez raison, je crois que je vais rester avec mon Ti pour le moment? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Au fait, ce que je trouve dommage avec le nouveau 17", c'est qu'il n'aient pas profité de sa largeur pour intégrer au clavier un pavé numérique? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est quand même ce qui me manque le plus? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Au fait, et mon iPhone ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Antiphon


----------



## vm (8 Janvier 2003)

moi je trouve le powerbook 12" plus beau que le 15"


----------



## vm (8 Janvier 2003)

j'espere qui'il y aura de pub pour le powerbook en france
moi j'aime bien la pub Cosmos du pb


----------



## mercutio (8 Janvier 2003)

je reste avec mon pismo 400.
J'attendrai la prochaine évolution des desktop pour voir.

Remarquez qu'il vaut mieux avoir un G4 667 Mhz avec un 15" qu'un 867 avec 12" (sans sortie vidéo pour mode étendu qui plus est).

J'ai trouvé aussi qu'il aurait pu mettre un clavier numérique avec la place qu'il y a. Mais bien vu pour bluetooth et Fw 800. Quid du 15" ?


Juste une question: ne vaut-il pas mieux acheter un imac 17" (bientôt revu)+ ibook 12"(solidité, réellement portable)  plutôt que le seul powerbook 17" ?  je vous le demande


----------



## PocketBen (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vm:</font><hr /> * vous avez vu les nouveau PowerBook
17" SuperDrive
3.586,80 
Ecran TFT XGA 17"
Résolution de 1440 x 900
PowerPC G4 à 1 GHz
1 Mo de cache N3
512 Mo de mémoire DDR333
Disque Ultra ATA/100 de 60 Go
Graveur DVD-R/Graveur CD-RW
NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go
64 Mo de mémoire vidéo DDR
Ethernet Gigabit
FireWire 400
FireWire 800
Carte AirPort Extreme incluse 
Bluetooth intégré
Sorties S-vidéo &amp; DVI 

qu'en pensez vous ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

J'en pense que j'aimerais savoir où t'as trouvé le 17" a 3600 euros !!!

Autre chose, sur la video N°3, on voit les ports du PB 17": USB, FW, FW2, Eth, et... un port type ADB, un port à broches... c quoi ???


----------



## PocketBen (8 Janvier 2003)

J'ai posé une question conne... ce doit être le port S-Video... oups... désolé... dommage que tous les ports soient apparents... je préfère les ports cachés...


----------



## Antiphon (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par PocketBen:</font><hr /> *je préfère les ports cachés...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Alors, cache ton avatar? Ouf ! Ouf ! Ouf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Désolé, c'était trop tentant? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Antiphon


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Cricri:</font><hr /> * 
les deux petits trous à chaque extrémités en haut du clavier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est les haut-parleurs ca..


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2003)

Par contre ceux du 17 ont l'air assez grand. J'espère qu'ils ont changé le modèle de haut-parleur ...


----------



## donatello (9 Janvier 2003)

Apparement les deux petits trous en question sont pas des haut parleurs. Pour ce que j'ai cru comprendre, ces derniers seraient au nombre de 3 et seraient situés pour deux d'entre eux sur la tranche arrière et un sur la tranche avant (mais chuis pas sûr d'avoir compris vraiment)...


----------



## ederntal (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Donato:</font><hr /> * Apparement les deux petits trous en question sont pas des haut parleurs. Pour ce que j'ai cru comprendre, ces derniers seraient au nombre de 3 et seraient situés pour deux d'entre eux sur la tranche arrière et un sur la tranche avant (mais chuis pas sûr d'avoir compris vraiment)...  * 

[/QUOTE]

non c'est pas sa : 2 sur la tranche arriere effectivement et 1 sous le clavier (!!!)

sinon je les adores, hier j'etait pret a vendre mon ibook 800 mais jai relativisé aujord'hui que toutes les emotions sont redscendus... mais ma prochaine machine (d'ici 9-10 mois se sera sa !!!)


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olivier.audy:</font><hr /> * Steve nous la joue applis pour pere de famille friqué?ce qui represente un infime pourcentage des utilisateurs.
* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne pense pas que ça représente un pourcentage infime des utilisateurs Mac, bien au contraire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cela dit, comme toi j'attends des machines de bureau dignes de ce nom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Franchement, il est bien joli ce PB 17", mais je trouvais déjà que le 15" était limite en taille en transportabilité, alors j'ose même pas imaginer le 17".
Par contre bravo pour le 17" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perso, je préfère un iBook 12" et un iMac 17" plutôt que le PB 17".


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * 

Par contre bravo pour le 17" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

pardon, je voulais écrire le 12"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(lapsus révélateur ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zzz steeve zzZ:</font><hr /> * La nvidia niveau jeu est plus performante mais par contre, en 2d l'ati est plus performante en qualité d'affichage...  * 

[/QUOTE]

euh .. la GF4 Go 440 est moins puissante qu'une Radeon 9000 Mobility ... les perfs sont plus proche de celles d'une Radeon 7500 dans les jeux. Et il n'y a pas de support des pixels shaders contrairement a la Radeon 9000 Mobility. En passant la GF4 Go 440 a un age venerable ... bref ... moins cher a produire, mais sacrement moins performante. Et la GF4 Go 420 est encore moins performantes. Ce sont des GF4 Mx underclockées et les 420 sont bridés au niveau des echanges memoires (3,2 Go de bande passante).

@+

Guillaume


----------



## vm (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olivier.audy:</font><hr /> * Eh eh

J'espere que cet été on verra arriver les G5 parcequ'a chaque fois Steve nous la joue applis pour pere de famille friquéce qui represente un infime pourcentage des utilisateurs.

* 

[/QUOTE]

je vois plutot le macuser moyien comme cela
le bon pere de famille americain
on deverait fair un sujet comme ça dans le bar macg
"comment voyer vous le macuser moyien"


----------



## minime (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mercutio:</font><hr />Remarquez qu'il vaut mieux avoir un G4 667 Mhz avec un 15" qu'un 867 avec 12" (sans sortie vidéo pour mode étendu qui plus est).

[/QUOTE]

Le PowerBook 12" a un port S-video, un port VGA, et supporte le mode étendu en + du mirroring. Mais il n'y a pas de sortie DVI comme sur les autres PowerBook.

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go graphics processor with AGP 4X support and 32MB of DDR SDRAM video memory (12-inch model). Dual display and video mirroring: Simultaneously supports up to 1024 by 768 pixels on the built-in display and up to 1600 by 1200 pixels on an external display, both at millions of colors.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bobo (9 Janvier 2003)

Hello !
à propos des Al
Est-ce que de la DDR à 333 Mhz est utile avec un bus qui va à 167 Mhz ??

Bo.


----------



## minime (9 Janvier 2003)

La question a déjà été posée pour le Xserve et pour le PowerMac.


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

euh .. la GF4 Go 440 est moins puissante qu'une Radeon 9000 Mobility ... les perfs sont plus proche de celles d'une Radeon 7500 dans les jeux. Et il n'y a pas de support des pixels shaders contrairement a la Radeon 9000 Mobility. En passant la GF4 Go 440 a un age venerable ... bref ... moins cher a produire, mais sacrement moins performante. Et la GF4 Go 420 est encore moins performantes. Ce sont des GF4 Mx underclockées et les 420 sont bridés au niveau des echanges memoires (3,2 Go de bande passante).

@+

Guillaume  * 

[/QUOTE]

Le Titanium reste donc très intéressant pour les amateurs de portables et de jeux ... J'espère qu'il ne disparaitra pas trop vite du catalogue ....


----------



## bobo (10 Janvier 2003)

Oui mais c'est pas pareil ce sont des machines bi-proc.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * La question a déjà été posée pour le Xserve et pour le PowerMac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## jeanba3000 (10 Janvier 2003)

slug, si je pige bien, les cartes graphiques des albooks seraient donc inférieures à celles des tibooks plus anciens ?

diantre et damned !?!

quel intérêt alors de les avoir choisies ? uniquement baisse du coût des pièces pour apple pour conserver de la marge avec les prix de vente qui s'effritent ? baisse de la consommation électrique pour conserver de l'autonomie ? quoi d'autre ?

vivement des tests nombreux et sérieux sur les performances de ces machines, vu les discutes autour de l'intérêt des fréquences d'horloges du bus, de la ram et des choix technologiques d'apple


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2003)

Apparement la NVidia consomme un peu plus d'énérgie pour moins de perfs :

http://www6.tomshardware.com/mobile/20020829/radeon9000-11.html


----------



## nicky (11 Janvier 2003)

Défenseur du 15'2 pouces : Gardes à vous !

J'ai beau chercher, à part un 3ème renouvellement de la gamme en une année, je comprends pas bien l'utilité des nouveaux Ti.

Un 17'1 pouces ca doit attirer l'oeil dans le TGV !!! Surtout lorsqu'il faudra demander à son voisin si on peut utiliser sa tablette parce qu'avec un 15'2 c'est juste alors j'ose pas imaginer avec une telle bête.

Dans l'avion un 12'1 pouces pourquoi pas, à condition d'être en first ou en business sur un long courrier (la navette c'est impossible d'ouvrir autre chose qu'un PDA). Cependant, je doute que les types qui voyagent en first ou en business s'amusent avec un 12,1 pouces.

Soyons sérieux un 17'1 pouces c'est fait pour rester chez soi alors pourquoi s'E.. avec une batterie à recharger ?

Quant au 12,1 pouces autant garder son ibook et ses sioux pour se payer une nouvelle paire de lunettes.

Non c'est décider, je garde mon bon vieux 15'2 pouces qui est vraiment la meilleure taille.






Ti 550, 256 Mo, 20 Go + 120 Go


----------



## melaure (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nicky:</font><hr /> * 
Un 17'1 pouces ca doit attirer l'oeil dans le TGV !!! Surtout lorsqu'il faudra demander à son voisin si on peut utiliser sa tablette parce qu'avec un 15'2 c'est juste alors j'ose pas imaginer avec une telle bête.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Non je ne pense pas. Dans le TGV je peut mettre mon TI et mon disque 2"5 à coté. Donc le 17 tiens sans problème sur une tablette ...


----------



## RV (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Non je ne pense pas. Dans le TGV je peut mettre mon TI et mon disque 2"5 à coté. Donc le 17 tiens sans problème sur une tablette ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Suffit de demander une place isolée lors de la réservation. Comme ça tu ne gène pas le voisin.


----------



## krigepouh (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Non je ne pense pas. Dans le TGV je peut mettre mon TI et mon disque 2"5 à coté. Donc le 17 tiens sans problème sur une tablette ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Hum ! Hum ! T'es sur Melaure ??? J'ai tendance à penser comme Nicky, j'ai pris le TGV avant hier et le Ti 15" tiens "just" sur une tablette de 2nde classe, je ne peut pas utiliser de souris. Je me disais aussi que mes futurs déplacements professionnels je devrais les faire en première ou business avec ce Al 17" (que je compte bien avoir?)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a+


----------



## melaure (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krigepouh:</font><hr /> * 

Hum ! Hum ! T'es sur Melaure ??? J'ai tendance à penser comme Nicky, j'ai pris le TGV avant hier et le Ti 15" tiens "just" sur une tablette de 2nde classe, je ne peut pas utiliser de souris. Je me disais aussi que mes futurs déplacements professionnels je devrais les faire en première ou business avec ce Al 17" (que je compte bien avoir?)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a+  * 

[/QUOTE]

Autant pour moi, mon ancienne boite fait voyager tout ses employés en première classe ...


----------



## RV (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Autant pour moi, mon ancienne boite fait voyager tout ses employés en première classe ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est ce que je disais : une place isolée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais maintenant qu'il y a une classe premium, la première n'est plus qu'une seconde et la seconde une troisième 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la question est est-ce qu'un portable 17' est destiné à être utilisé dans le train ou est-ce une machine de bureau  *  transportable *


----------



## decoris (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * 
En effet, pour que je revende le mien   * 

[/QUOTE]

... et que je te l'achète...


----------



## RV (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * 

... et que je te l'achète... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

on fait son marché ?


----------



## decoris (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

on fait son marché ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est le moment idéal, non???


----------



## RV (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * 

c'est le moment idéal, non??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est sûr


----------



## peyret (12 Janvier 2003)

en passant, j'ai vu un truc moche, epais, mais il avait le clavier numérique à droite !!!!

http://www.itdsystem.com/boutique/index.html?target=dept_121.html&amp;lang=fr

lp


----------



## minime (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peyret:</font><hr />en passant, j'ai vu un truc moche, epais, mais il avait le clavier numérique à droite !!!!

[/QUOTE]

"_Opal TransPro est sans doute loutil idéal pour qui cherche un PC de bureau itinérant._" 

Tu parles -&gt; Autonomie : 1 H 30 !


----------



## 406 (12 Janvier 2003)

pour le pavé numerique sur le ti 15. ben il y est. regarde, appui sur la touche a coté du verouillage clavier sur verr num et les touches fonctions et les petits chiffres en gris marcheront. le 0123456789 sont ,jkluioè!ç. alors vous voyez, y'a deja le pavé numerique intégré. voudrez pas jeter le pavé dans la marre mais ca marche trés bien pour moi.


----------



## decoris (12 Janvier 2003)

on s'en fout de l'autonomie!!!!!

merde, moi mon ibook il est portable parceque je dois continuellement le faire voyager entre ma maison, mon kot et mon local de travail, mais une fois que je travaille dessus c'est pour plus de 3 h donc je le branche! et je parie que les 3/4 des gens sont dans mon cas!!!

par contre le fait que le monstre du dessus pèse 7kg, ça...


----------



## 406 (13 Janvier 2003)

autonomie. il me faut juste 10 minutes. le temps que j'aille du salon à la chambre et que je le rebranche.


----------



## florentdesvosges (13 Janvier 2003)

je sais que l'autonomie, ça m'est aussi un peu égal car j'utilise la plupart du temps mon Ti dans des endroits où l'électricité est arrivé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mais j'imagine que ça compte pour des utilisateurs (ceux qui l'utilisent dans des trains dépourvus de prises électriques, soit la majorité des trains en France ...), vu qu'ils achètent une seconde batterie ...

Là encore, ne généralisons pas : simple question d'usage


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * on s'en fout de l'autonomie!!!!! * 

[/QUOTE]

Parle pour toi ! 

Moi, je m'en sers souvent en tant que véritable portable qui marche sur batterie, et s'il avait moins de 3 heures d'autonomie mon Ti, bah je lui ferai la gueule .....

Pour certain, c'est sans importance, mais faut penser à tout le monde ... c'est le but du Ti, il n'est pas parfait dans tous les domaines, mais il arrive à parfaire tout le monde en étant très bon partout .... c'est un modèle générique qui peut servir à tout le monde ...

L'autre machin horrible, qu'est ce que tu veux que j'en fasse moi .... 
- 1h30 d'autonomie : c'est cool, je fais quoi avec ca ?
- 10 Kg : bon ca a peut-être l'avantage me muscler un peu, mais ca doit fatiguer quand même ..


Faut arrêter de critiquer toujours un point, et voir l'ordinateur dans son ensemble... et dans ce cas, on a pas grand chose à reprocher aux PowerBooks en général (que ce soit les 12", 15" ou 17")


----------



## Jacen (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Toine</font><hr> * 
Faut arrêter de critiquer toujours un point, et voir l'ordinateur dans son ensemble... et dans ce cas, on a pas grand chose à reprocher aux PowerBooks en général (que ce soit les 12", 15" ou 17")   * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est bien pour ça que j'ai swtiché en achetant un 15", y avait pas de PC portable avec de tels caractéristiques : vitesse, poids, autonomie, qualité de l'écran, lecteur optique intégré....


----------



## olof (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 406:</font><hr /> * autonomie. il me faut juste 10 minutes. le temps que j'aille du salon à la chambre et que je le rebranche.  * 

[/QUOTE]
T'habites dans un château ???


----------



## RV (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olof:</font><hr /> * 
T'habites dans un château ???










* 

[/QUOTE]






 lol


----------



## dani (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peyret:</font><hr /> * en passant, j'ai vu un truc moche, epais, mais il avait le clavier numérique à droite !!!!

http://www.itdsystem.com/boutique/index.html?target=dept_121.html&amp;lang=fr

lp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est : http//www.pcw.fr
ce magasin signale qu'il y a un bon paquet de revendeurs qui distribuent le produit.

Ce magasin est à Cercy Ponyoise. Ce sont des pentium 4 de bureau, (c'est pour cela qu'ils ont des 3 ghz,  Intel ne les a pas encore sortis pour portable, 2,4 ghz pour l'instant)

On pourrait dire que l'on a fait une unite centrale au format portable, on colle un clavier dessus et on ajoute des charnières pour y coller un écran, 54 mmm d'épaisseur au total, evidemment, ce n'est pas beau, pour les avoir vu de près, il faut du courage pour acheter surtout quand on connait la gamme Apple.

Chez PCW, on m'a affirmé que la plupart des gens qui achetaient ce matériel s'en servait plutot en fixe et donc rarement voire très rarement en portable. Ou alors, il faut partir avec une armée de batterie

A+


----------



## minime (13 Janvier 2003)

C'est vrai qu'il y a deux types d'usage pour les portables: aller de prise en prise ou s'en servir librement. Une autonomie limitée n'est pas pénalisante pour un particulier qui passe de la chambre au séjour, ou d'un appart à l'autre, mais il ne faudrait pas généraliser. Ces machines s'adressent plutôt aux professionnels et même dans un endroit où l'électricité arrive, comme un amphi ou une salle de réunion, tout le monde ne peut pas brancher son ordi en même temps. Sans parler des avions, trains, etc.


----------



## 406 (13 Janvier 2003)

non, le temps de me brosser les dents!


----------



## RV (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 406:</font><hr /> * non, le temps de me brosser les dents!  * 

[/QUOTE]

alors 10 mn c'est bien


----------



## kungfu (22 Janvier 2003)

Alors moi je débarque, j'avais pas vu que des nouveaux modèles étaient sortis (un peu occupé ces dernières semaines...);  j'ai switché PC-&gt;MAC il y a quelques semaines pour un bo 15,2" Superdrive avec 1go de SDRAm et tout le tralala....et voilà que je vois le 17"... 
Je suis moi aussi un peu énervé par Apple , sur le principe ! Sortir autant de machines en 1 ou 2 mois d'intervalle c'est un peu nous prendre pour des gogos , quelle que soit la raison... J'ai quand meme réussi à convertir un membre de ma famille aussi et je reste fidèle à Apple, mais bon chuis pas très content quand même !!

PS = du coup je veux m'acheter le 17" donc je passe une annonce pour revendre mon 15,2" Superdrive qui est TOUT NEUF (déc 2002)... allez voir dans la rubrique des Petites Annonces ( je fais 25% de reduction).


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kungfu:</font><hr /> *Je suis moi aussi un peu énervé par Apple , sur le principe ! Sortir autant de machines en 1 ou 2 mois d'intervalle c'est un peu nous prendre pour des gogos , quelle que soit la raison... * 

[/QUOTE]

tiens, je ne savais pas qu'apple renouvellait ses machines tous les deux mois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ni qu'apple devrait déroger aux lois de l'informatique où dès qu'un truc est sorti, il estdéja obsolète. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fallait te méfier et regarder les forums pour savoir si des trucs allaient sortir, à un ou deux mois près, tu pouvais attendre, non ?


----------



## melaure (22 Janvier 2003)

Dans mon cas, c'est important dans le train et je m'en sert pour prendre mes cours au CNAM. L'autonomie est indispensable ...


----------



## florentdesvosges (23 Janvier 2003)

Le 17" n'est pas sur le même terrain que le 15". Et ta machine reste très performante même en comparaison du 17" (meilleure dirait certains, au vue de la carte graphique).


----------



## Jacen (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 
fallait te méfier et regarder les forums pour savoir si des trucs allaient sortir, à un ou deux mois près, tu pouvais attendre, non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Alors là, c'est vraiment du n'importe quoi. J'ai surfé assez réguilièrement sur macgé et d'autres forums avant l'achat de mon 15"2 (que je ne regrette absolument pas, malgré la sorite du 17 et du 12), j'ai lu beacuoup de choses sur OSX pour PC, sur un ipod vidéo, sur un G5, mais rien, absolument rien sur de nouveaux powerbooks, ce qui parraissaient logiques, vu que les derniers modèles dataient de novembre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, la politique d'Apple est ce qu'elle est, ni le 17", ni le 12" remplacent un 15"2 qui reste pour moi un exemple de portable puissant, agréable à utiliser, et parfait pour une utilisation "nomade". 
Maintenant est ce qu'apple n'aurait pas mieux fait de ne sortir que des 1ghz Alu, et sautés le 15"2 1ghz? Apparement ils voulaient surtout faire des ventes à noël.
Maintenant ils retardent la sortie du 15" alu par respect je suppose (ou parce qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens de produire en série une troisieme gamme de powerbook alu...)


----------



## iMax (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zzz steeve zzZ:</font><hr /> * pour le clavier c vrai c chiant et vu la place qu'il y a...
C'est encore une histoire d'argent pour que l'on achète un clavier apple pro... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais non, c'est juste le fait que si on fout le pavé numérique, le clavier est décalé sur un coté et on est aussi décalé par rapport à l'écran, et on perd en ergonomie... Et en +, si on a vraiment besoin d'un pavé numérique et d'une machine portable, on peut toujours acheter un pavé numérique USB...


----------



## vm (23 Janvier 2003)

y aura t'il des pub pour les powerbook en français?
j'aimerait bien voir la pub Cosmos


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * 
Alors là, c'est vraiment du n'importe quoi. J'ai surfé assez réguilièrement sur macgé et d'autres forums avant l'achat de mon 15"2 (que je ne regrette absolument pas, malgré la sorite du 17 et du 12), j'ai lu beacuoup de choses sur OSX pour PC, sur un ipod vidéo, sur un G5, mais rien, absolument rien sur de nouveaux powerbooks, ce qui parraissaient logiques, vu que les derniers modèles dataient de novembre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu as mal lu ou alors pas autant que moi l'ami !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




parce qu'il ne fallait pas comprendre par mon post que la description du matos y était mais que du nouveau matos aller sortir. Toujours être prudent dans ce cas.


----------



## kungfu (24 Janvier 2003)

Ce n'est pas le fait de voir sortir des nouveautés qui me chagrine. On sait qu'à peine sorti du magasin le Micro a déjà perdu de sa valeur ou presque. Ce qui me chagrine, c'est de faire croire à des nouveautés le 6 novembre et donc d'envoyer des pigeons comme moi payer très cher, pour leur dire un mois plus tard "pauvre pigeon on t'a bien eu ta machine a déjà perdu x% de sa valeur et pour le meme prix tu aurais ou t'offrir ça". Sortir des vraies nouveautés, certes, mais pas tous les mois...

D'accord avec Jacen donc ! je viens de l'univers PC ( chacun ses défauts) et je ne suis pas un "fan" d 'informatique en particulier (re...), donc pas au courant de toutes les rumeurs , et je n'ai pas vu que le 17" allait sortir un ou deux mois après le nouveau 15,2 " !  Honnêtement, combien d'entre vous se sont retenus d'acheter les "nouveaux PB" en novembre dernier en sachant que deux mois plus tard seraient annoncés des "nouveaux nouveaux PB" ? Ce n'est pas en lisant que "du nouveau matériel allait sortir" que j'allais comprendre qu'il y allait avoir en un laps de temps si court une baisse de prix aussi conséquente sur mon appareil. Je trouve vraiment dommage pour l'image de la marque, ce genre de pratique... Mais me voilà prévenu...

Je vais donc acheter un "Nouveau Nouveau PB " une fois mon "Déjà Ancien Nouveau PB " revendu -  à moins que quelqu'un ait déjà lu entre les lignes qu'un "Encore plus Nouveau Nouveau PB" allait sortir en mars prochain ?  dites le moi avant que je finisse ruiné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ruiné, mais plus heureux avec mon grand écran !


----------



## jeanba3000 (24 Janvier 2003)

petite question aux peinés (je reste courtois) : vous achetez un ordi pour quelle raison ?

pour bosser ou pour frimer et vous gargariser ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







si c'est pour bosser, vous avez du acheter votre machine parce que vous en aviez besoin à ce moment et que logiquement elle vous sert déjà à gagner votre vie, et vu le finalement peu de différences entre les pb15" et les 17", on peut se demander dans quelle mesure patienter en attendant un nouveau matos (et donc subir un manque) n'est pas handicapant par rapport à une activité économique. à mon avis, les nouveaux pb ne révolutionnent pas la productivité des "anciens" pb15" (à ce propos, vivement des tests comparatifs)

maintenant, soit la bécane que vous avez achetée il y a un mois satisfait vos besoins, et vous n'avez pas de raison de vous plaindre, soit elle ne répond pas à vos attente et vous n'avez pas assez réffléchi avant d'acheter. autre raison : l'affectif et le désir d'avoir toujours le plus gros machin (!), et là on tombe dans l'irrationnel et le caprice puéril. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




perso une bécane ça doit durer et tenir la route 3 ans, pas en comparaison avec ce qui se fait au jour du jour, mais en comparaison avec ce que j'en fait.

je vais bientôt me prendre ce pb17 (d'ici un ou deux mois), mais ce n'est pas parce que c'est le dernier cri, simplement en remplacement de mon valeureux pismo qui va sur ses trois ans, qui est amorti et qui montre ses limites par rapport à l'évolution de mon utilisation : le web, la prog en flash, ça tient encore la route, mais le montage vidéo avec un soft récent, c'est pas génial, et surtout la fréquence d'utilisation : ces trois dernières années, j'étais salarié et le pismo était ma petite bécane pour la maison, mes trucs persos, mon site et mes petits boulots à côté, bref je n'avais pas d'impératifs de productivité. aujourd'hui je repart en freelance et j'ai besoin d'une bécane plus productive (néanmoins je ne veux pas d'une tour, je me suis trop habitué à une "portable attitude"). bref bien sûr que je mets de l'affectif dans ce futur achat, mais il y a aussi une certaine pondération pragmatique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis, si d'ici trois mois apple sort une autre bécane encore hyper mieux super plus plus, bien sûr que je l'admirerai, mais je ne me plaindrai pas de n'avoir pas attendu un mois de plus, parce que le but de ma bécane c'est d'abord de me permettre de gagner de la thune, et pour les trois années à venir. (d'ailleurs je précise que quand j'ai acheté mon pismo, il était en fin de série, soldé, et pourtant je bavais déjà sur les premiers titanes qui étaient sortis depuis un mois). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je peux aussi vous présenter une copine qui est ravie parce qu'elle vient de s'acheter un ti800 il y a deux ou trois semaines et s'en fout de savoir qu'il y avait déjà mieux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bref arrêtez de croire que l'herbe est plus verte dans le pré d'à côté ou vous serez éternellement frustrés. 
ne boudez pas votre plaisir d'utiliser votre déjà merveilleuse machine et faites en déjà le meilleur usage possible, exploitez déjà donc sa puissance à fond. 
carpe diem comme on dit


----------



## Jacen (24 Janvier 2003)

Encore une fois, le PB15"2 que j'ai acheté en décembre je ne le regrette pas, c'est ce qu'il me fallait, ni trop gros ni trop petit, puissant blablabla.
Le problème pour moi ça vient surtout de la baisse des prix, et de l'absence d'un 15"2 alu, plus résistant que les Ti... Pq ne pas avoir renouveller toute la gamme d'un coup? 
D'un autre côté,j e trouve mon Ti plus beaux que les Alu, mais ça 'est une affaire de goût


----------



## melaure (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * 
D'un autre côté,j e trouve mon Ti plus beaux que les Alu, mais ça 'est une affaire de goût  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Là, je suis bien d'accord


----------



## bacman (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Là, je suis bien d'accord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

attendez de les voir en vrai, vous risquez fort de changer d'avis
en particulier pour le clavier éclairé


----------



## Jetsurfer (25 Janvier 2003)

Je comprends bien la position de certains qui en novembre ont acheté un Powerbook.
Il faut relativiser car comme dit précédement le jour ou on l'achète il est dépassé, vu qu'Apple et les autres ne choment pas pour trouver de nouvelles choses.
Alors je reste sur le principe qu'il est plus raisonable d'acheter une machine lorsque l'on en a besoin et c'est vrai que lorsque l'on a acheté un Powerbook ben le reste on en veut plus trop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour ma part et cela risque d'en surprendre plus d'un j'ai acheté à l'époque un Powerbook 1400C au prix du Titanium d'aujourd'hui, par la suite j'y ai ajouté un G3... 217 Mhz mais c'était mieux que le 68040 d'origine.
Par la suite j'y ai ajouté un Zip interne pour me faciliter les transferts et les backups...
Aujourd'hui je souris lorsque je vois certains avec des considérations qui frisent vraiment le n'importe quoi, comme dit plus haut on achète pas pour la frime mais pour travailler...
Aujourd'hui et bien vu la durée des batteries qui font moins de 35 minutes, vu que le bloc secteur est mort mais heureusement la semaine dernière j'en ai récupéré un chez un utilisateur Mac qui avait vendu son 1400, et vu que je travaille avec FileMaker et que la base approche vu les photos ect. les 20 Mb et bien je compte changer.
Il faut dire aussi qu'avec seulement un 1400 je fais tourner le magasin des parents et le 1400C n'a que... 48 Mb de Ram donc cela commence à devenir très juste pour ne pas dire autre chose.
J'ai également un iMac DV/400 en dépannage au cas ou et heureusement car pendant une semaine je suis resté sans Powerbook et ce fût assez difficile car un Powerbook au milieu d'un magasin pas de problème un client rentre on remballe mais un iMac...
Utilisez donc vos machines et soyez créatifs c'est le plus important, je suis souvent surpris de voir ce que font certains avec leur machine par rapport à d'autres, et ne baissez pas la tête si vous n'avez pas la dernière version de tel ou tel modèle, laissez cela au gens du marketing chez Apple ou ailleurs...


----------



## stephane75 (25 Janvier 2003)

JAMAIS CONTENT. Raleurs, raleuses, soulevés vous !


----------



## olof (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kungfu:</font><hr /> *Honnêtement, combien d'entre vous se sont retenus d'acheter les "nouveaux PB" en novembre dernier en sachant que deux mois plus tard seraient annoncés des "nouveaux nouveaux PB" ?* 

[/QUOTE]
Ben moi, je cherchais à remplacer mon Ibook 500. Soit par une machine de bureau, soit par un portable. J'ai sagement attendu la keynoet de début janvier pour voir ce qui allait sortir. Je m'attendais plus à des nouveaux modèles de bureau, mais comme c'est pas le cas, je me suis rabattu sur un Ti 15"2, Et j'ai pas regretté d'avoir attendu, j'ai gagné 600 francs suisses ;-)))


----------



## melaure (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bacman:</font><hr /> * 

attendez de les voir en vrai, vous risquez fort de changer d'avis
en particulier pour le clavier éclairé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

On est impatient de les voir. Plus que deux mois à attendre ...


----------



## florentdesvosges (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 
 Plus que deux mois à attendre ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ou deux ans, quand ils auront sorti le PB 22"


----------



## minime (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />Plus que deux mois à attendre ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

Certains employés d'Apple n'ont pas eu à attendre deux mois. Info ou intox ?


----------



## steinway (25 Janvier 2003)

bien interessant tout ca !!! attendons de pouvoir les tester quand meme


----------



## kungfu (28 Janvier 2003)

[l'affectif et le désir d'avoir toujours le plus gros machin (!), et là on tombe dans l'irrationnel et le caprice puéril. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bref arrêtez de croire que l'herbe est plus verte dans le pré d'à côté ou vous serez éternellement frustrés. 
ne boudez pas votre plaisir d'utiliser votre déjà merveilleuse machine et faites en déjà le meilleur usage possible, exploitez déjà donc sa puissance à fond. 
carpe diem comme on dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [/b] 

[/QUOTE]


D'accord avec toi sur certains points... Mais j'assume parfaitement deux choses : un côté puéril, car c'est ce qui rend aussi grand le bonheur de déballer à chaque fois un "nouveau jouet", et le deuxième point, c'est que j'ai la chance de ne plus travailler et de pouvoir me faire plaisir... alors, il n'y rien d'irrationnel là-dedans en ce qui me concerne; l'irrationnel, c'est ce qu'on ne peut expliquer. Or on peut parfaitement expliquer que quelqu'un qui aime certains beaux objets, et qui aurait du temps et de l'argent pour se les offrir, soit un peu "déçu" parce que sa super machine "lancement mondial" est remplacée par une super super machine au bout d'un mois seulement. Même si les choses évoluent vite, je pense m'être fait avoir sur ce coup là. Mais comme je le disais dans mon mail, CE N'EST PAS SI GRAVE, je vais revendre celui là et en acheter un autre.. c'est pas un problème... j'assume le droit d'avoir toujours envie d'avoir le dernier modèle s'il me plait, j'assume d 'avoir envie de montrer à mes potes le beau clavier de mon 17", j'assume d'avoir envie de me faire plaisir tout simplement parceque je le peux. Et j'assume de raler et d'être frustré si je trouve qu'un mois de délai entre deux machines c'est un peu court !! Chacun(e) d'entre nous a des raisons (="rationnel"...) d'avoir envie ou pas d'avoir le "dernier dernier modèle". C'est un élément de base du marketing, il me semble, et on peut assumer d'en être victime, ou de râler lorsque l'on trouve qu'il y a des dérives. Apple ne vendrait pas autant de 17 pouces s'il n'y avait pas dans le lot d'acheteurs certains frustrés qui veulent "toujours plus", et c'est tant mieux pour la santé financière d'Apple ! Quant à la date de sortie entre deux appareils, c'est une donnée laissée à l'appréciation de chacun en fonction de ses besoins. Pour certains, c'est court, pour d'autres, c'est normal ou pas important... dans mon cas vous l'aurez compris, j'ai touvé qu'annoncer des mois à l'avance les nouveaux PB pour ensuite un mois plus tard en lancer encore de nouveaux était un peu "exagéré". Mais je ne boude pas mon plaisir, qui est d'acheter un 17" dès que possible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et de ne le garder qu'un an si ça me chante... Parce que si l'on s'en tient à dire que l'on ne prend un appareil qu'en fonction de ses propres besoins réels , nous serions encore tous à avoir des vieilles machines des années 90 (on a bien vécu et travaillé avec, non ?!), et honnêtement le gars qui veut vraiment graver des DVD à des fins professionnelles ne va pas s'éclater avec le Superdrive du PB. Donc, assumons parfois d'avoir envie de s'acheter le denier cri !!  Et "désolé" si je ne corresponds pas à certains profils - qui se servent de leur Mac pour travailler... moi je m'en sers pour faire des petits videos de ma famille sur un beau petit ordinateur portable...je ne l'utilise donc pas à fond, car je ne suis pas un fana d'informatique et le reste je m'en fous, Apple m'a donné envie d'avoir un beau clavier qui brille dans la nuit et un grand écran, rien d'autre, et  je l'assume !..., mais la richesse d'Apple et son avenir passera dans doute aussi par la diversité de ses utilisateurs, qui sait ?


----------



## steinway (28 Janvier 2003)

voici les tests effectues par barefeats :

http://www.barefeats.com/pb17.html


----------



## Filou53 (29 Janvier 2003)

Soir.
Alors, finalement, qq les a déjà vu en vrai les nouveaux PB 12" ? 

Moi comme un gros con, je prends congé cette après-midi pour me taper Bruxelles en train (j'habite en Belgique, une fois).

Je cours à la Fnac espérant voir si pas un 12", au moins un 'vieux' 15"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Horreur et putréfaction: y vendent plus de MAC à la FNAC Bruxelles depuis plus de 2 ans y m'ont dit ! La honte totale...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus, le soir en revenant, j'ai ramassé une de ces douches sur la g..... que j'ai été tout trempé!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bref, excellente journée.

Le swtich commence bien !
Mais comme dirait Stéphane75: assez râlé, gardons l'optimisme, ils finiront bien par arriver...


----------



## Eric999 (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Filou53:</font><hr /> * Soir.
Alors, finalement, qq les a déjà vu en vrai les nouveaux PB 12" ? 

Moi comme un gros con, je prends congé cette après-midi pour me taper Bruxelles en train (j'habite en Belgique, une fois).

Je cours à la Fnac espérant voir si pas un 12", au moins un 'vieux' 15"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Horreur et putréfaction: y vendent plus de MAC à la FNAC Bruxelles depuis plus de 2 ans y m'ont dit ! La honte totale...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus, le soir en revenant, j'ai ramassé une de ces douches sur la g..... que j'ai été tout trempé!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bref, excellente journée.

Le swtich commence bien !
Mais comme dirait Stéphane75: assez râlé, gardons l'optimisme, ils finiront bien par arriver...   * 

[/QUOTE]

A bruxelles je connais 3 revendeurs Mac : Cami (chaussée de Charleroi) CLG avenue Louise et un dont j'ai oublié le nom rue du midi.

Bonne chance.


----------



## Filou53 (30 Janvier 2003)

Merci pour les adresses Eric999.
Tu en connais d'autres sur Charleroi ?
MAC en Belgique c'est jouable ou on est coupés de tout ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Filou53


----------



## baritono (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Filou53:</font><hr /> * Soir.
Alors, finalement, qq les a déjà vu en vrai les nouveaux PB 12" ? 
* 

[/QUOTE]
Vi, moi j'ai vu ça hier, à Strasbourg, chez BeMac... je l'ai tenu dans mes mains toutes émues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les haut-parleurs sont situés sur la tranche arrière, l'écran faisant office de déflecteur, plus un autre caché sous le clavier... Il n'y a plus d'entrée son, il est livré avec 10.2.3 et sans les iApplications de iLife... et avec DEUX barettes de 128 Mo, donc vous comprenez ce qu'il reste à faire pour étendre la mémoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Magnifique machine, cependant, plus petite que l'iBook


----------



## Onra (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baritono:</font><hr /> *  et avec DEUX barettes de 128 Mo, donc vous comprenez ce qu'il reste à faire pour étendre la mémoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un peu normal car la première est soudée !!!


----------



## florentdesvosges (31 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

C'est un peu normal car la première est soudée !!!
* 

[/QUOTE]

et c'est donc pour cela qu'on ne peut pas monter à 1 go de ram ...


----------



## Nephou (31 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baritono:</font><hr /> * 
Il n'y a plus d'entrée son,    * 

[/QUOTE]
Si si, il y a une entrée son qui est signalée par deux triangles isicèles dont les sommets pointent vers le centre d'un cercle (le tout aligné à l'horizontale.


----------



## baritono (31 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

C'est un peu normal car la première est soudée !!!
* 

[/QUOTE]
La barette soudée aurait pu être de 256 Mo !!!


----------



## Eric999 (31 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Filou53:</font><hr /> * Merci pour les adresses Eric999.
Tu en connais d'autres sur Charleroi ?
MAC en Belgique c'est jouable ou on est coupés de tout ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Filou53   * 

[/QUOTE]
A charleroi il y a bigtower qui vends du Mac sur demande sinon j'en ai déjà vu au CE Bd Tirou ou bien il y a un agent Mac près de l'université du travail. Mais je ne connais pas leur réputation sur Mac. 

Si le Mac est fesable en Belgique ? Perso j'en ai eu un (Imac DV G3 400) et j'ai jamais eu de problèmes. Mais pour trouver des softs du coté de Charleroi je ne saurais t'aider ! Reste l'achat par le net qui est assez courament pratique par la comunauté 'gamers' du mac. Et puis la plupart des utilitaires "courants" on des versions gratuites téléchargables sur le net.

Voilà.

PS Maintenant j'ai un PC que j'ai acheté chez Big Tower (bon service etc) mais ..... il y a pas un jour qui passe que mon 'tit mac me manque même s'il était vieux et peu de jeux dessus ! Je le trouvais plus réactif que mon ordi sous XP ( Atlhon XP 2000 + 512 Mb ddr ram). Dès que j'aurai à nouveau des pépites je repasse sur mac !


----------



## Filou53 (31 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Eric999:</font><hr /> * 
PS Maintenant j'ai un PC que j'ai acheté chez Big Tower (bon service etc) mais ..... il y a pas un jour qui passe que mon 'tit mac me manque même s'il était vieux et peu de jeux dessus ! Je le trouvais plus réactif que mon ordi sous XP ( Atlhon XP 2000 + 512 Mb ddr ram). Dès que j'aurai à nouveau des pépites je repasse sur mac !   * 

[/QUOTE]

Salut et merci pour les infos.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Maintenant que je souhaites revenir au Mac (j'ai commencé sur Apple en 77), j'ai vraiment le sentiment que c'est devenu un objet de luxe, plus que les PC, même portables .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Evidemment, quand on aime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on ne compte pas mais quand même, le blé, il faut le gagner - et puis j'aime pas du tout Bill et toutes ses manigances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et le peu de ce que j'ai vu sur XP (je suis toujours en W98 SE) ne m'inspire pas du tout

Filou53


----------



## Eric999 (31 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Filou53:</font><hr /> * 

Salut et merci pour les infos.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maintenant que je souhaites revenir au Mac (j'ai commencé sur Apple en 77), j'ai vraiment le sentiment que c'est devenu un objet de luxe, plus que les PC, même portables .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Evidemment, quand on aime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on ne compte pas mais quand même, le blé, il faut le gagner - et puis j'aime pas du tout Bill et toutes ses manigances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et le peu de ce que j'ai vu sur XP (je suis toujours en W98 SE) ne m'inspire pas du tout

Filou53   * 

[/QUOTE]

Un objet de luxe ? Oui peut etre mais t'oublie le bruit que le PC fait par rapport au mac , le fait qu'un Mac est plus agréable à l'emploi et puis je trouve qu'un ordi doit aussi etre beau ! 

Par comparaison tu peux aussi avoir que mon Imac DV400 est parfaitement capable de faire tourner OS X vois un fois ce que ca donne un pc milieu de gamme d'il y a plus de 2 ans tu crois qu'il saurais faire tourner XP (si t'en aurais envie !). 

Et puis les erreus qui font quotidiennement planter l'un ou l'autre programme commencent à me gonfler alors que je ne fais rien de spécial. Je ne sais même pas capable de d'écouter des MP3 en surftant sur mon PC il y a des coupures des que je charge une nouvelle page !

En bidouillant je parviendrais peut etre à regler l'un ou l'autre problème mais c'est pas pour ca que j'utilise les ordis ! Le bidouillage je n'appele pas ca du divertissement !


----------

